# Issues Related To OPERA...



## go4saket (May 9, 2006)

Hello friends!

Gone are the day for IE and most of the people use either Opera or Firefox as their browser. I very nice article on Opera was also published in Digit last month. As Opera is gaining popularity, I just thought of starting a thread in which we all can clear our doubts relating to Opera.

As for my dount, it is realted to the integrated download feature of Opera. Whenever we click on a link to download any kind of a file, it asks us the location where we would like to save the downloaded file. I marked that even before out specifying any location, the download procedure starts. Now incase if we decide not to save the file after a few moments, we already loose some of our bandwidth because the file has already been downloaded to some extent. Is there a feature to stop this so that the actual downloading starts only after we specify a location...

Thank you.


----------



## blackpearl (May 9, 2006)

Unfortunately no.
The best way is to use a download manager like IDA or Fresh Download.


----------



## go4saket (May 10, 2006)

I always thought that Opera is much lighter than IE. But today I marked that Opera takes about 54 MB of system memory while IE takes only 13 MB. Is this really true or am I mistaken somewhere???


----------



## RCuber (May 11, 2006)

@go4saket: Yes thats a small problem but i can live with it . If you want to cancle the download just press esc .

I too dont face any problem with opera consuming so much ram , My browsing experiance is excelent with opera. With this the navagating back and forward is really cool , i never experianced it with any other browser.


----------



## h_kunte (May 11, 2006)

IMHO, The best feature available with Opera is that we can control the bandwidth usage by checking the images to be opened. Theres an option for "cached images" or "no images" & I find it very useful...Especially with Dataone connection. I have observed that on a normal webpage we can save about 40-50 KB of bandwidth if we chose to open images from the cache rather than getting them streamed...

This is indeed a big big advantage over IE...

What say??

HK


----------



## Akshay (May 11, 2006)

I have been a big fan of opera but lately I have developed a liking for firefox.. it is a gr8 browser... even better than opera. Firefox also has an option for disabling images. Prb. with opera aftr disabling images is that sometimes pages r not correctly displayed but with firefox there is no display prb.

With tweaks available on the net, firefox can be tweaked for faster browsing and downloads


----------



## gary4gar (May 11, 2006)

the best i like in opera is close button on every tab as in firefox u have to right click and then close the tab.also i like session save feature


----------



## QwertyManiac (May 11, 2006)

gary4gar said:
			
		

> the best i like in opera is close button on every tab as in firefox u have to right click and then close the tab.also i like session save feature


Use TabX or TabmixPlus or many other extensions to get that close mark... what are extensions in firefox built for eh? Jus drooling or looking at?

If you (for some purpose) are against exts, then wait for Fx 2.0 it will have inbuilt close buttons on each tab...

Similarly use the Session Saver ext too ...


----------



## Sourabh (May 12, 2006)

and it is always nice to have some out of the box features rather than making your way and installing small stuff everytime you install it.


----------



## Cool Buddy (May 12, 2006)

The widgets, i thought, were bundled. I noticed today that not even a single widget is bundled, they need to be downloaded separately. Well actually nice for those who want quicker and smaller downloads i.e. those who are on dial-up connection.
My question: can any one tell me how to configure a mail account?


----------



## saurabh.sauron (May 12, 2006)

Tools-Mail and Chat Accounts
then create a mail account

then u have to set up ur POP and SMTP settings. then decide if u need a secure connection or not.


----------



## forever (May 12, 2006)

1 thing, i have opera 8.51, DAP doesnt integrate with opera by default (i have an evaluate version of DAP), so what do i need 2 do , r there plugins, 
tell links if u plz...


----------



## sidewinder (May 12, 2006)

wish firefox could be started as fast as opera!!!!!
As far as the premature download problem..i like it and it saves a lot of time for me


----------



## go4saket (May 12, 2006)

@ forever : You already have a integrated download feature inbuild in Opera and its pretty good. Infact I persnonally felt its better than DAP as there are no adds etc. So try it. I am sure you will leave DAP, the way I did...


----------



## blackpearl (May 12, 2006)

Opera is the BEST .... no doubt about that. It comes preloaded with all features that FF extensions gives u.
It is faster than FF.
Consumes less memory than FF.
Lots of nice features like 'reload from cache', option of not loading any images at all etc.


----------



## go4saket (May 13, 2006)

No doubt Opera is very fast and really good, but the history feature is something that lets it down. In IE, the history feature works really great and you can always reload your previous visited webpages in offline mode as their contents are stored for future offline viewing. The same feature is also available in Opera but I tried it many times and every time I saw that rarely any webpage opened in offline mode. Now, is this a bug in Opera or is there any tweak to overcome this...


----------



## blackpearl (May 13, 2006)

A lots of such annoyances in Opera is fixed in the upcoming version 9, like better history feature and adblock. I tried the Opera9 preview version but its unstable. Anybody tried the new beta version (ver 9.0b)? Is it OK?


----------



## go4saket (May 13, 2006)

Yes, I am using V9 and its absolutely fine. Yes, ofcourse it has some new features like bittorrent search, bittorrent download, adblock, but the history feature seems to be the same...


----------



## ashfame (May 13, 2006)

I use opera 8.54 & DAP 8
how can i integrate dap with opera, i don't want downloads to start in transfer.
Hav updated the dap to integrate it with opera.
but still.........
is there option for disabling transfer in opera.


----------



## casanova (May 13, 2006)

In opera, I like the copy to note feature. But this is saved in C:\Documents and Settings\Casanova\Application Data\Opera\Opera. And my windows gets corupted at any time. So, at times , I even lose my notes. Is there any way to change its location. My opera is installed in f:\apps\opera. So, can we change the default location for notes and mails and profiles to be in the opera dir.


----------



## shaunak (May 13, 2006)

Opera's requires more memory than ie as it has a dwnload manager as well as a mail client. Also its requirements are dynamic. it can reduce load when other apps are running and increase mem use when the system is idle.
Advantage? Faster "backs" and "forwards". [almost instant taneous] quicker loading of previously loaded pages. i dot think memory requirem should bother any1.

---opera fan---


----------



## casanova (May 14, 2006)

I never reinstall opera even if I reinstall WindowsXP.  
Now, if I reinstall OPera and create a single user profile my profile folder will be operadir/profiles. Thx for that. 
Wat wud happen if I reinstall Windows again, will I have to follow the same procedure again or my dmmy iunstall wud work.

Special thx to Indyan. U always solve my opera probs. Thx again


----------



## go4saket (Aug 18, 2006)

I just downloaded the latest version of Opera from its official site and sisnce then am facing a problem with the site *torrents.to

Searching anything from this site used to open a new window with search results, but in this version, neither does this open a new window nor does it display the result in the same window.

Now, what can be done to resolve this error???


----------



## shaunak (Aug 18, 2006)

go to tools>preferences>advanced> choose tabs>uncheck "reuse tabs"




using:
Version 9.01
Build 8518
Platform Win32


----------



## Sykora (Aug 18, 2006)

go4saket said:
			
		

> I always thought that Opera is much lighter than IE. But today I marked that Opera takes about 54 MB of system memory while IE takes only 13 MB. Is this really true or am I mistaken somewhere???


I'm a bit late on this, but IE seems to take up less memory because its dependencies are libraries which are already loaded in windows, so that memory usage doesn't count for IE.


----------

